# Can't sync music to my Zen V Plus



## marthe224 (Sep 19, 2005)

I haven't synced anything to my player in several months. Today when I tried, I was not successful and received an error message. It said that the device needed to be updated. I am running the latest firmware. When I took my player to a friend's house and tried to do this on her computer using windows media player, I did not have a problem. Please help me.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

moved you to gadgets


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Maybe you could try reinstalling Windows Media Player. If you have v10, try installing v11. For some reason it sounds as if the MTP driver service is not running. A reinstallation of MP10/11 and a reboot may help.


----------

